# Moab, Utah



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

We are heading West in Mid June. Any advise on campgrounds in Moab? I would like full hook ups or at least W & E. We are planing on going to Archs National Park. I would stay there but no Electric. It will be hot that time of year, so A/C is a must for me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll get you some links, give me a day. Several friends have been there and were advising me on where to stay if we go with our ATVs. Are you riding or just going to view the area?


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I'll get you some links, give me a day. Several friends have been there and were advising me on where to stay if we go with our ATVs. Are you riding or just going to view the area?


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. We will just be going to see the area. Never been out that way so I'm looking forward to the sites.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Great choice.. I have been on several 4x4'n trips out there when I was younger.. I remember staying at a couple campgrounds there in town with a couple friends that had RV's.. They were nice parks at the time, but this was in the late 80's..

Moab is an awesome place.. Even if you are only hiking its still awesome.. There is a cool nat'l park north of town.. Has lots of those rocks you see in the cartoon RoadRunner & Willie the Coyote..

I once even 4x4'd over an arch out there.. It was 600 feet to the bottom, and the arch was JUST wide enough to fit the tires.. In the cab, all I could see was sky.. Had to rely on a friend to get me accross. Thats was in my stupider kid days.. I finally decided 4x4'n was not for me when I rolled my truck 80 feet down a ravine.. Didnt even get hurt much.. But that spooked me, so now I stick with dirt bikes.. lol And now you know my life story.. lol

Moab is in my top 3 for fun places to go..

Carey


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

Give Portal RV a try, we have been there three different times and have been very satisfied. Everything through full hookups is available.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Buckeye Chuck









Are you at least considering joining us at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah??


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We will be camping three nights at Arch View RV Report outside of Moab on our way home from the Western Region Rally.

Randy


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We were there just last summer (2006) and stayed at Canyonlands Campground. It's a nice, clean place in the middle of town with plenty of shade, pool, store/snackshop/gas station all right there. Gravel roads, but our shaded, full hook-ups site (including cable and Wi-Fi) was a level concrete pad with patio - all for $32.00/nite.

Look here: Canyonlands Campground

I have to add a side note. We followed a rainstorm into Moab, coming from Boise, Idaho. The daytime temps there in early July are usually 105-110 degrees, but when we arrived there about 4:00 pm, it was 68 degrees! The next day it got up to 77. The day we left it was supposed to hit 90, then back to normal. We had our pop-up then, so we got R-E-A-L-L-Y lucky!

Don't forget to visit Canyonlands NP while you are there. It is georgeous! Only about 30 miles from Moab.

Here's a couple pics from last summer.




























Enjoy your trip!

Mike, Sherry, and Erica


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Fantastic Shots Mike.


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> We are heading West in Mid June. Any advise on campgrounds in Moab? I would like full hook ups or at least W & E. We are planing on going to Archs National Park. I would stay there but no Electric. It will be hot that time of year, so A/C is a must for me.


We always stay at the Moab KOA just south of town. It's got lots of room and a great view toward the back of the campground. We'll be there toward the end of May and will be our third visit. When you go to Arches - take LOTS of water and stay hydrated. Terry Y


----------

